# Accommodation & Livery SEPTEMBER 2015



## Tishko (11 January 2015)

Hi everyone!

WHO: 

4-5 students 
5 horses

WHAT:

looking for accommodation and (preferably) DIY livery close to Hartpury. Within 20 minutes drive of Hartpury College.

WHEN:

From September 2015

------

Any suggestions welcome! Would love to have horses onsite but not a must as long as potential yards are close by. We are all easy going, genuine people with well behaved horses looking for places to live next year.

Thanks!


----------

